# All lawn care youtubers doing free stuff



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

I wonder if others noticed that more and more lawncare youtubers are doing free stuff. Mostly cleaning up really bad properties and then making money of the video. I wonder if that will be the big new thing to do.

Property cleanup videos are fun of course and i guess they provide a good service to their community so that is good too.

Wondering if i were the only one who noticed.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

They're running out of content and chasing views. I imagine it's tough to keep things interesting when they are doing the same thing everyday. At least those guys are being productive members of society and helping others vs pushing products. Monetizing a good deed is a win-win.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

On monetizing a good deed, look up "Adventures with Purpose"
When I watched YouTube I would leave his videos play while I was home just to give him the views.

He is an advanced level diver that helps families and law enforcement search for often submerged cars suspected to contain a missing person.


----------

